# Harv's island restock?



## sarosephie (Nov 6, 2021)

Just curious as to know when NPCs restock their goods.


----------



## Serabee (Nov 6, 2021)

From the bit of experience I've had, it's weekly. Which makes sense, since they'd usually be weekly visitors. I also believe Leif said to me "this *week *we have..." so I'm guessing that's the case.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 6, 2021)

Serabee said:


> From the bit of experience I've had, it's weekly. Which makes sense, since they'd usually be weekly visitors. I also believe Leif said to me "this *week *we have..." so I'm guessing that's the case.


Yep, he had the same starters again today and mentioned “this week”’s recommended bush


----------



## satine (Nov 6, 2021)

Gah I had hoped it was daily! But I guess not haha. At least tomorrow is Sunday!!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2021)

I think I saw someone say it restocks every Monday, which seems to be what I’ve experienced as well


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, it seems like they restock every Monday at 5AM, but can still appear on your island any day with a different stock.


----------



## brutalitea (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah, I had the same stock three days in a row, didn't change until Monday. That's super frustrating when it's the main way to get farming seeds.


----------



## Tindre (Nov 7, 2021)

I think its grest. Dont wanna burn through the new content


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 7, 2021)

I got carrots from Leif yesterday (Friday) and tomatoes today (Saturday), both on Harv’s island, so was expecting something else tomorrow. I guess probably not, then.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 7, 2021)

satine said:


> Gah I had hoped it was daily! But I guess not haha. At least tomorrow is Sunday!!


I thought it was daily. Redd had different art today than he had yesterday. Maybe I just got lucky


----------



## Champagne (Nov 7, 2021)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I thought it was daily. Redd had different art today than he had yesterday. Maybe I just got lucky


If you buy art, he replaces it with something new immediately after


----------



## Wifey009 (Dec 3, 2021)

sarosephie said:


> Just curious as to know when NPCs restock their goods.


Leif hasn’t updated for me from the start of the new update. But everyone else does. I dunno what to do about it


----------

